# Curing the hull slap problem on Aluminum Jon boats.



## captken

A piece of carpet the width of the bow and about 2' long screwed to the bow will virtually eliminate hull slap. Hull slap is a huge concern when trolling into ripples and waves. It is absolutely amazing how much difference the carpet makes. Ought to help when Floundering too.

I used a rubber floor mat. Photos if anybody is interested.


----------



## FishWalton

I would very much like to see a photo of your setup. Hull slap drives me crazy withe the noise.


----------



## captken

*Photo of hull slap cure.*

I cut a strip of 3/16" plastic to add as a backing plate for the carpet. I used SS self-drilling screws with SS fender washers to attach strip and carpet.

This is a tip from my next E-book on Bass fishing.



Note and disclaimer: My boat is powered solely by a trolling motor so drag on the carpet is minimal. I don't know what the drag would be on a fast boat but I would not expect it to be too much because the bow and carpet should be out of the water.

_Notice the trolling motor mount I made from 3X3" aluminum box beam purchased at a local screen enclosure shop._


----------



## FishWalton

You are certainly an idea man. First setup like this I have ever seen but it sure makes sense and obviously works for you. I will see if the idea can be adapted to my boat without creating drag. I have a Jon but the bow is not square....it has a slight V and trolling motor is a foot control mounted in the center. Thanks for the photo


----------



## captken

*A little more.*

This works great for eliminating or at least decreasing hull also but there is a BIG OLE BUT. 

I can't use reverse with the bow mounted trolling motor because the carpet gets into the prop. I mounted one on a similar boat with a 20HP Johnson and stern mounted trolling motor and it works great. 

I'm not going to change over to a stern mount for my trolling motor so I am going to remove the carpet. BUMMER!!!


----------



## FishWalton

*G3 proglem*

I understand the problem. I evaluated my situation and determined the only way I could install carpet off the bow was to split it in the middle due to slight V shape of bow and thefront mount foot control trolling motor, but even this presented a problem using the troller. It might be possible to set the troller deeper so it would be below the carpet. That might work.

One way that might work is to put some gromets along the carpet edge and use some kind of L shapped type hooks on the edge of boat and just hang the carpet on the hooks. This would only work when the boat is stationary and waves are slapping the bow. It'a a thought anyway for this type of condition.


----------



## Flguy32514

Why not put some grommets along the bottom of the carpet and tie a rope through them and make a connecting point on the front of the hull, keep the carpet away from the trolling motor


----------



## FishWalton

*new idea*

FLguy......this has some possibilities. I like it. Also, It gives me the idea of making up a carpet with gromets along the top with rope and just tie the rope to anchor points I already have on both gunnels near the bow. This would work only when stationary though. Just roll the carpet up when not needed and store.

I think your idea would work when running the troller as well as the outboard. When using outboard just pull the carper up against the bow bottom with rope and tie off.

I have the materials so this would be a good project for a rainy day.


----------



## captken

*Problem with FlGuy's idea.*

I tried lashing the back end down and it interfered with launching. Actually the carpet got hung on the front of the bunks. Caused a helluva problem.

Keep brainstorming. This really helps with the hull slap problem.


----------



## Flguy32514

Could you possibly make a connection point for the rope on the outside of the hull in the center so it's clear of the bunks? Or fold the carpet up into the boat and tie the rope to something to keeo it all clear while launching


----------



## captken

*I'd sure hate to bore a hole in the bottom of the boat.*

I might be able to rig a line from the transom since I don't have an outboard motor. I'll probably just suffer, though.


----------

